# Which Slingshot Should I Get?



## tkdslingshotguy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello, I need help on finding the right slingshot for me. I'm still a begineer and not that strong. What can you expect from a 13 year old? I have small hands too. I 've heard of many slingshots and I'm planning to hunt as I get better. Here are my options.
Slingshots:
Saunder Hawk Kit with Foam Grip and Bands
Fish Hunter Ergo2
A Plus Ps-1
A Plus Rough-N-Ready Finished
Fish Hunter Tournament-Pro
Bunny Buster( Which model should i get? Under $30 please.)
Dankung( Which model should I get? Under $30 please.)

Which should I get? and I can't get all of them like what some of you would say, not even two. Remeber I'm only 13. I'm paying with my money.
PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

13 Year hm... I would start with tubes 
when i was 13 i go to the forest and search for a tree fork! 
its a nice work to made a slingshot by your self!

if you have money and no time
also by at first a Dankung black palm she is smal and dont break wen you hit the fork!
or toss a coin!


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Well the hunter ergo2 and fish hunter pro have very strong bands, for a 13 year old. The bands and catapult are lovely and feel great it the hands. Ive got the ergo2 and love it, the bands came off the same day I got it and they was no problem to fit back on if you know how. Once I got that small problem sorted it was brilliant and dont regret buying it. I wouldn't recommend one for a person of your age and the level your at, but really do get one when your older.


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

As for others ive not had experience with. I started out with barnett cobra.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well it depends. If you plan on using hammer grip style then I would do the Saunders hawk. IF you want to finger brace then I suggest the A+. If you want to use tubes (they last much longer) then pick up a Chief AJ QuickPoint.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

tournament pro is fitted with easy to pull tournament bands,ideal for a nipper of 13,its worth checking out perry's stuff at A+ as he is in the same part of the world as you!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It really depends, for location I would go with A+ rough and ready, or pretty much anything BB makes, he has a Bigfoot and a Pocketshooter both in that price range, you also might want to check with Flatband somtimes he has some for sale. Fish's slingshots are great but with shipping they would be out of your price range.....as far as a saunders you might want to talk to Tex he sometimes has some for sale and he adds a great foam grip. But it really depends on you...my first slingshot, once I got back into them was a 50yr Old Victor 20 so what do I know.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

most big5 sportinggoods as well as walmart have a truemark slingshot for around 8.50. it is not a bad slingshot at all. It even comes with some steel shot in the handle. That leaves some money in your budger for some extra bands and such. 
Another better option is to read all you can here on this forum in the slingshot modifacation and custom sections use your money for a bag of 107 rubber bands from staples or office depot. and some leather for pouches. or buy bands from one of the many vendors here that make realy nice band sets, and make your own frame. 
I know from liveing here that California can be realy hard to find a tree that you can cut a limb off with out getting in trouble, but there are other things you can make frames out of. many years ago I found a shopping cart that had been hit by a car. I was able to cut the wire from the sides and bend them in a vice in to slingshots. An old football (they used to be made of leather) gave me materal for pouches and some of the old inertubes were stretchey enough to make bands from. 
OK I know that a lot of things have changed in 40 years but the message is to be creative.
If you realy feel you need to Buy a slingshot for the cool factor, then go with one of the handmade slingshots (A+, Bunny buster, Fish hunter)


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with the above. Trumark slingshots are awesome and I cannot recommend them enough. And their tubes are as good as they get. Trumark does not sell to walmart so you wont find them there.


----------



## tkdslingshotguy (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the replies. I have Daisy F-16 slingshot and its quite difficult to pull. I have made homemade slingshots and I also have a slingshot from Nicaragua. My grandma sent me a slingshot from El Salvador and I can't find others like it in the interent. Its sort of Mayanish. Ok back to the slingshots. I am thinking about the Trumark Fsx-fo know that you guys have recommended it. But I still have a feeling inside that I should get a Saunders or a A+, or maybe a Bunnybuster.( I would say fish hunter but , shipping cost alot). Can I have a little more adivice please?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You cannot got wrong with any of the ones you mentioned. The flat bands are much easier to pull...

I have bought 3 Saunders hawks, 2 falcons, and a wrist rocket pro... I think from what you described. Saunders is the way to go dude.

A+, and BunnyBuster are as good as you get in wooden frames. It sucks choosing because they are all so good!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Trumark FSXFO is great. The sights work well, the RRT bands that come on it are easy pull and fast, and the rotating prongs increase band life by a good amount (you can also pop the wrist brace off and on super easily, depending upon which way you want to shoot it) . Of course, you can't go wrong with a foam gripped Hawk from Tex-Shooter (with his target or field bands for someone your age) or a Bunnybuster pocket shooter either. I have all three of these slingshots and they all work great. As was said above, it just depends upon what style you want to shoot and whether you want to shoot tubes or flats.

P.S. Yo, dudes! Long time no talk! Good to be back!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I love my A+ slingshot. I think you would like a finished rough & Ready. No one has mentioned the Bill Hays Polymer Ranger. I have had a Ranger for about 3 weeks now and love shooting it. The price excellent.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Let me throw something out there... what does the "TKD" in tkdslingshotguy stand for? If it's Tae Kwon Do, then PM me and I'll work out a special deal just for you... if it's for something else, well we could still work _something_ out I guess...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Start with A+ PS1, then Fish's Ergo2, Bunny Buster, Bill Hays, GIB's, Dankung, then buy EPS................................................ King Cat








(Sorry if I missed any vendor here)


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, here is my two cents worth for you. For a youth with small hands and limited strength I would buy a Bunny Buster laminate hardwood slingshot for its' beauty, collector value and the different styles of hand positions it allows. He also rigs them with easy to pull rubber that is accurate and fast shooting. I have two Bunny Busters and I think they are very versatile slingshots as they can easily shoot any flat band and also can be used with any type of tube.
It kinda hurts to recommend one persons' slingshot over another, because each vendor has tons of experience that they put into their designs and each one is a proven superior product, but I wanted to help you to decide and a Bunny Buster is what I would buy for the conditions you mentioned.


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

I grew up using a milbro starting wen I was 5 with my dad great for small hands cool thing is I still get on with it today I'm now 23


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

HaHa only us?







NO all Jokeing apart just try to support one of the paying VENDORS if you can?and good luck im sure you will find the ONE for you just take your time and ask a few questions on your short list of slingshot


e~shot said:


> Start with A+ PS1, then Fish's Ergo2, Bunny Buster, Bill Hays, GIB's, Dankung, then buy EPS................................................ King Cat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tkdslingshotguy (Feb 19, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Let me throw something out there... what does the "TKD" in tkdslingshotguy stand for? If it's Tae Kwon Do, then PM me and I'll work out a special deal just for you... if it's for something else, well we could still work _something_ out I guess...


Yeah it stands for Tae Kwon Do. I thought nobody was going to notice. I'm a brown belt! I've come to a decision between A+ rough and ready, bunnybuster pocketshooter, trumark fsx, and the saunders hawk.


----------

